# 11 ft daiwa tournament guide replacement



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

the biggest guide, the one right above the reel. The ceramic insert or w/e is broken....

so where i can i buy a replacement guide? to be honest... any 11 ft surf rod guide will do...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Any rod building site, get the guide size and order


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

what is the guide size? I was on mudhole.come and im just trying to buy 1 tip and 1 of the bigger guides they got. Instead of a set. But they are set at all different configurations when it comes to sizing. I can't seem to figure it out... if they had some kind of chart or something to relate to these pairs of letters and numbers...


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

and how do i take the rod tip off? guides i just use a knife and cut through the strings


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure about the size, but heat up the wrap epoxy and then strip it


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Kevin. Most likely a 40.measure the inside diameter of the ring.if you look on mudholes site or have a catalog there is a basic chart to get you close.9/10 its a fuji.heat the tip ulp with a plumbers torch for a FEW seconds and it should come of fairly quickly.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

okay F*$k it . 

that ring is 50 mm and the tip top is 5mm. And mudhole + shipping is not even worth it. Id rather buy a brand new 12 ft okuma longitude. 

On my way to fish, i will check out "the tackle box" and hope they have replacement parts... Living in Northern Virginia is horrible, no where decent to drive to for fishing equipment. And nowhere nearby has a 50mm ring. Or even a 40mm ring at dicks and sports authority is slowly taking "fishing" out of there company. 

And this rod is from the 90's. All the new rods seem to have guides that stay fairly close to the rod and the rings are alot smaller. And im not throwing this rod away, its an 11 ft but its lighter than your 5 ft. Its made of wood. not graphite or glass or w/e bull. Its wood. 

why can't they make em like this anymore.... this rod is amazing...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand yer frustration.if you ever make it up around annapolis give me a call and ill take care of you


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

if you need to order from Mudhole, give them a call and place the order that way. They wont charge you a lot for shipping like they normally do...


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

If the rod is so amazing, why are you complaining about buying a $10 guide for it? Add the tip and shipping and you're looking at $20.


----------

